# 7Mth old puppy constantly whining and howling any help appreciated.



## kayleygryder (Aug 8, 2010)

Our beautiful female Maltese puppy Billie, constantly whines when she isn't with us. If we ignore her she starts to howl. We can ignore her for 1 hr and she whines the whole time. 

Does anyone have any ideas about how to manage a whining puppy?
Has anyone successfully stopped they dog from whining?

Many thanks in advance. Kayley.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you mean when you are not home or only when you are in another room or both?


----------



## kayleygryder (Aug 8, 2010)

Great question - When I am at home and leave the room she is in. We have a mesh fence across our loungeroom and when we leave the room she whines. Sometimes even jumps on the rim of the fence and hangs on whining. 

She can see us in most rooms, but anytime she is not with us she whines. If we put her into her sleeping pen for a nap during the day and she knows we are home then she will whine as well. 

When we are out she settles down really well.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you tried providing her with something to do? A food/puzzle toy or even hiding food around her room would be great activity. Your goal should be to make her being alone a fun thing. These toys/games only happen when she is going to be left to her own devices. 
Another thing to do is remember to praise the behavior you do want. So when she is quite, praise and toss a super-yummy treat over to her. 
Another thing that can help is increasing her exercise. A tired dog is a good dog. A couple of long walks daily and a few short training sessions can go a long way to help a dog settle down. 
If she is reliable enough with housetraining, another option is to bring her out into a more central area and teach her to lay on a mat. That way she can be hanging out without causing too much trouble.


----------



## kayleygryder (Aug 8, 2010)

Wonderful ideas, we didn't think of entertaining her in her pen, great idea. 

She is house trained to go inside on newspaper is a specific area, so she has full run of the house now that our cat has passed on. 

Now she is only crying in the morning when she wakes up until we get her up and if we put her down for a sleep, it can take her a while to settle down and fall asleep. 

The morning time is the worse, she wakes about 6.30am and cries until we get up.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Start waking her up 5 minutes earlier. So YOU initiate it. Move it back a couple of minutes each night until you are waking her up when you want to.


----------



## kayleygryder (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks alot. that should help get her waking when we want her to. Brilliant. :chili:


----------



## LearnDogTraining (Sep 20, 2010)

jmm said:


> Start waking her up 5 minutes earlier. So YOU initiate it. Move it back a couple of minutes each night until you are waking her up when you want to.


This is great. I have the same problem with her on Kimmy and it really irritates people here, they are planning on rehoming her.But I don't think that will happen since i got ideas here. Thank you so much for this wonderful tips.


----------

